# Ziektes & Aandoeningen > Ademhaling en longen >  Verkeerd ademen

## sandoz

Geachte,

Ik heb sinds 3 maanden een verkeerde ademhaling heb ik het idee. Het lijkt alsof ik vergeet te ademhalen. Dus ik adem in en adem lang uit en vervolgens duurt het best een tijdje voordat ik weer in adem. Dit heb ik vaak op rustige momenten. Door de verkeerde ademhaling krijg ik het warm en komt er een druk bij mij neus en mijn hoofd. En word ik suffig. Ik heb geen paniek aanvallen althans nog niet en hoop deze ook niet te krijgen. Ik voel me er dan wel ongemakkelijk door. Ik heb ook af en toe zo eens tussendoor onregelmatige hartritmestoornissen. Ik slaap ook wat onrustig (niet elke dag). Ik werk in de horeca al een hoop jaren en is een aardige stressiejob. Ik blijf het wel heel leuk vinden. 

Ik ben 3 maanden terug 2 keer bij de dokter geweest voor de ademhaling en ook omdat ik last had van alles links, arm, schouder, nek en vooral ribben. Doordat ik me zorgen maakte hebben ze rontgen foto's laten maken in het ziekenhuis van mijn hart en longen. Deze waren goed. Hij heeft voor de ademhaling een medicijn gegeven en dat heet atanolol actavis. Maar die heb ik 1 keer gebruikt. Ben daar niet zo van.

Last van alles links is zo goed als weg, tenzij ik zware dingen doe op het werk. Ik maak me alleen druk om de ademhaling en af en toe hartritmestoornis. Toen ik 15 was heb ik zware hyperventilatie aanvallen gehad waarbij het uiteindelijk geestenlijk niet goed ging met me. Had fobiën en angstaanvallen. Was duizelig en had tintelingen en was tegen iedereen onaardig. Dit verdween gelukkig na ongeveer 8 maanden zoiets.

Hoop niet dat ik een terugval krijg. Ben inmiddels 12 jaar ouder en weet hopelijk hoe ik ermee kan omgaan. Laat ik het zo zeggen hoe ik er voor zorg dat het niet zover komt. :-))

Kent iemand dit probleem met name vergeten te ademen! Heb het opgezocht maar kwam dit soort klachten alleen tegen tijdens als mensen slapen of net wakker worden. Zoals ik lees staat er dat je bij hyperventilatie te snel ademt, dit heb ik dus niet. Ik adem te langzaam te weinig lijkt wel. Miss is het ook helemaal geen hyperventilatie maar wat anders. Herkent iemand dit bericht me maar terug.

Groetjes sandoz

----------


## Sefi

Ik herken het wel. Vooral in rust lijk ik weleens te 'vergeten' adem te halen. Ik heb het ook een tijd gehad tijdens het slapen, maar dat kwam door medicijngebruik. 
Heb je al gezocht op Apneu op internet? Dat was wat ik 's nachts had en dan breekt het zweet je soms uit en bonkt het hart behoorlijk.

Is je bloeddruk nagekeken? Ik heb nl. een erg lage bloeddruk en als die zakt (in rust) dan krijg ik het vaak. Je zou eens kunnen proberen of het helpt als je bijvoorbeeld een dropje neemt, of zoethoutthee, boullion.
Gebruik je verder nog medicijnen misschien die het kunnen veroorzaken?

Die pijnen die je omschrijft zou kunnen komen doordat je bewust probeert weer in te ademen terwijl je lichaam er nog niet om vraagt. Hiermee overbelast je je spieren van ribben en de andere spieren die je omschrijft staan daar allemaal mee in verbinding.

----------


## sandoz

Hoi sefi,

Slaapapneu heb ik niet. Maar je kan het wel vergelijken met apneu tijdens het wakker zijn. Beetje hetzelfde idee. Maar ik zweet niet als ik wakker word en mijn hartslag is normaal. Mijn bloeddruk is opgemeten bij de huisarts en is goed. Sefi, ik kijk het nog even aan en anders nog een keer naar de huisarts. Wellicht hebben ze trainingen voor het ademen. Misschien is yoga doen wel een oplossing.
Ik zal wat dropjes nemen of zoethoutthee. Bouillon liever niet ivm veel zout. Ik kan veel vocht vasthouden namelijk.

We houden contact, en bedankt voor een reactie.

Groetjes sandoz

----------


## Sefi

Dropjes en zoethoutthee neem ik voor mijn lage bloeddruk.
Heeft de huisarts gezegd hoe hoog/laag je bloeddruk was?
Bij mij is die normaal rond de 110/65, maar door sommige soorten eten kan mijn bloeddruk ineens flink zakken en dan krijg ik dat dus met die ademhaling.
Bij mijn huisarts is de bloeddruk meestal wel goed, zoals vermeld, maar ik heb zelf ook een bloeddrukmeter en zodoende ben ik er achter gekomen dat mijn bloeddruk op de momenten van rare ademhaling een stuk zakt naar 80/45.

----------


## Agnes574

Sandoz,

Hoe gaat het inmiddels met je??

----------


## sandoz

Hallo Agnes,

Het gaat wel goed met me. Dank je wel. Het verkeerd ademen heb ik tot zover niet meer elke dag maar 2 keer in de week ongeveer. Het gaat de goede kant op. Laten we het zo houden. Ik moet er niet teveel bij stilstaan want dan krijg ik het juist. Ik heb nog weleens last van hartkloppingen, niet hevig maar even 3 seconden en dan is het weg. Mijn linker borst is wat gevoelig en mijn tepel ook. Dat kijk ik nog even aan. Ik heb gister zelf even een borstencheck gedaan en voelde niks bedachts. Ze ziet er verder ook niet vreemd uit ofzo.

Ik hou jullie op de hoogte.

Groetjes Sandoz

----------


## Agnes574

Hopelijk blijft het de goede kant opgaan, ik duim voor je!!
Ik adem volledig verkeerd zei een fysiotherapie-docent eens tegen mij toen ik meedeed aan een universitair onderzoek (maar verder is hij daar niet op ingegaan) ik adem denk ik te oppervlakkig en te snel; maar heb daar volgens mij géén last van!
Ik pas s'avons altijd buikademhaling toe (oefeningen), maar als ik me teveel op mijn ademhaling concentreer gaat het helemaal fout  :Stick Out Tongue: , dan ga ik zo'n beetje hyperventileren en krijg ik 't wat benauwd... ik zoek dan afleiding en het gaat weer prima als ik niet meer aan 'ademen' denk  :Wink: 


Ik heb ook regelmatig last van gevoelige borsten (wat niet met m'n menstruatie te maken heeft), maar er is niets mis mee gelukkig!!  :Wink: 

Vertel je arts wel over de hartkloppingen als je er eens komt; 3sec is niet veel, maar met zulke dingen ben ik zelf altijd voorzichtig > ons hart moet nog lang mee hé  :Wink: !

Xx Ag

----------


## Sefi

Ik heb momenteel dus weer last van die rare ademhaling. Mijn bloeddruk is nu ook erg laag en mijn hart is nu ook traag (onder de 60 slagen per minuut).
Ik heb zelf ook last van verschuivende gewrichten en wervels en toen ik daarnet op een wervelkolom zat te kijken met aandoeningen die je kunt krijgen van verschoven wervels, las ik dat je daar ook ademhalingsproblemen en lage bloeddruk van kunt krijgen.
http://www.rugzorgkliniek.nl/wervelklachten.html
Bij T5 staat de lage bloeddruk en dat is inderdaad een wervel die bij vaak verdraaid en die staat bij mij nu ook verdraaid. Binnenkort ga ik weer naar de chiropractor en zal er dan eens op letten of het daarna over is.

----------


## Agnes574

Sterkte Sefi! en merci voor al je nuttige info  :Wink: !!!
Xx Ag

----------


## sandoz

Sefi, veel sterkte en als er wat is, kan je me berichten. Maak je niet te druk. Komt goed :-)

----------


## Sefi

Het was inderdaad over na de chiropractische behandeling, dus in mijn geval zit er verband in.
Enne... ik maak me er niet druk om hoor Sandoz. Dit komt zo regelmatig terug dat het er gewoon bij hoort.  :Frown:

----------


## sandoz

Goed om te horen Sefi. Het is in elk geval niks ernstigs. En als je er goed mee kan om gaan, is alleen maar beter toch. Met mij gaat het ook prima. Ik stond vandaag alleen weer op met zo een vreemde ademhaling en dat heeft een hele dag geduurd, niet constant hoor maar wel geregeld. Mijn huisarts is op vakantie, dus wacht totdat hij terug komt en dan probeer ik een poging te wagen. Hoop dat er een oplossing kan komen voor dit. Wellicht verdere onderzoeken betreft de ademhaling.

Groetjes en geniet veel van het leven sefi! We spreken elkaar weer.

Aidos

----------


## ronald59

> Geachte,
> 
> Ik heb sinds 3 maanden een verkeerde ademhaling heb ik het idee. Het lijkt alsof ik vergeet te ademhalen. Dus ik adem in en adem lang uit en vervolgens duurt het best een tijdje voordat ik weer in adem. Dit heb ik vaak op rustige momenten. Door de verkeerde ademhaling krijg ik het warm en komt er een druk bij mij neus en mijn hoofd. En word ik suffig. Ik heb geen paniek aanvallen althans nog niet en hoop deze ook niet te krijgen. Ik voel me er dan wel ongemakkelijk door. Ik heb ook af en toe zo eens tussendoor onregelmatige hartritmestoornissen. Ik slaap ook wat onrustig (niet elke dag). Ik werk in de horeca al een hoop jaren en is een aardige stressiejob. Ik blijf het wel heel leuk vinden. 
> 
> Ik ben 3 maanden terug 2 keer bij de dokter geweest voor de ademhaling en ook omdat ik last had van alles links, arm, schouder, nek en vooral ribben. Doordat ik me zorgen maakte hebben ze rontgen foto's laten maken in het ziekenhuis van mijn hart en longen. Deze waren goed. Hij heeft voor de ademhaling een medicijn gegeven en dat heet atanolol actavis. Maar die heb ik 1 keer gebruikt. Ben daar niet zo van.
> 
> Last van alles links is zo goed als weg, tenzij ik zware dingen doe op het werk. Ik maak me alleen druk om de ademhaling en af en toe hartritmestoornis. Toen ik 15 was heb ik zware hyperventilatie aanvallen gehad waarbij het uiteindelijk geestenlijk niet goed ging met me. Had fobiën en angstaanvallen. Was duizelig en had tintelingen en was tegen iedereen onaardig. Dit verdween gelukkig na ongeveer 8 maanden zoiets.
> 
> Hoop niet dat ik een terugval krijg. Ben inmiddels 12 jaar ouder en weet hopelijk hoe ik ermee kan omgaan. Laat ik het zo zeggen hoe ik er voor zorg dat het niet zover komt. :-))
> ...


ach ik rook en word steeds dikker en krijg steeds meer gezondheids klachten, als ik op het punt ben dat ik in slaap val stop ik met adem halen en schiet ik wakker om lucht te happen.
welnu ik stop met roken moet 20 kilo afvallen en dan gaan al die klachten wel weg misschien om even over na te denken.

----------


## ronald59

ach ik rook en word steeds dikker en krijg steeds meer gezondheids klachten, als ik op het punt ben dat ik in slaap val stop ik met adem halen en schiet ik wakker om lucht te happen.
welnu ik stop met roken moet 20 kilo afvallen en dan gaan al die klachten wel weg misschien om even over na te denken.

----------

